# Is GC & GE modifier required by Medicare???



## CrystalBrooks (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello!  I currently am auditing a practice that participates at a teaching hospital.  The residents are dictating the records and the Physicians are completing sign off statements which meet the Medicare requirements.  However I need to know if Medicare requires these modifiers to be used.  I have researched and I don't show that it is a requirement but I want to be sure!  Does anyone have any experience with this situation????


----------



## fcallahan (Dec 8, 2016)

*GC Modifier for Teaching Physicians*

Please Google "CMS Teaching Physician Guidelines"

You should find the CMS Medicare Learning Network.

Here, you will find the billing guidelines for Teaching Physicians for Residents.

Regards,


----------

